# Sportfischerprüfung ?



## Masa98 (27. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden, allerdings benötige ich dafür die Sportfischerprüfung. Meine Frage ist jetzt was genau ist die Sportfischerprüfung? Ist es nur ein anderer Ausdruck für den Angelschein, den ich besitze?

Gruß 
Masa98


----------



## Novembermann (27. August 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*

Also als "Angelschein" bezeichne ich den behördlichen Lappen.
Was du besitzt weiß ich natürlich nicht. |rolleyes

Der Sportfischerlehrgang soll Dir theoretische (und gering praktische) Kenntnisse zu Körperbau und Lebensweise der einheimischen Fische, Fischkrankheiten,  Artenkenntnis sowie Schonzeiten/Maße
Gewässerkunde, Gerätekunde und Gesetzeskunde vermitteln.

Meistens bieten die Angelvereine solche Kurse an.

Die bestandene (Sport)Fischerprüfung gilt dann lebenslang. Die Vorlage des  Fischerprüfungszeugnisses ist Voraussetzung für die Beantragung eines Fischereischeins bei der Gemeinde oder Stadtverwaltung.


----------



## Masa98 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*



Novembermann schrieb:


> Also als "Angelschein" bezeichne ich den behördlichen Lappen.
> Was du besitzt weiß ich natürlich nicht. |rolleyes
> 
> Der Sportfischerlehrgang soll Dir theoretische (und gering praktische) Kenntnisse zu Körperbau und Lebensweise der einheimischen Fische, Fischkrankheiten,  Artenkenntnis sowie Schonzeiten/Maße
> ...


Den Fischereischein besitze ich bereits...


----------



## Anglero (1. September 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*

Wäre es nicht am einfachsten, den entsprechenden Verein zu fragen, was er sich neben dem obligatorischen Fischereischein unter einem "Sportfischerschein" vorstellt, bzw. welche Voraussetzungen du tatsächlich erfüllen musst? Irgend woher hast du doch bestimmt deine sehr allgemeine Formulierung, die "Sportfischerprüfung" sei nötig, um in (irgend?) einem Verein Mitglied werden zu dürfen. Mit so wenigen Infos wirst du hier kaum Hilfe bekommen können. So ins Blaue zu schreiben ist für die Leute ja etwas unproduktiv.


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*



Masa98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte gerne Mitglied in einem Angelverein werden, allerdings benötige ich dafür die Sportfischerprüfung. Meine Frage ist jetzt was genau ist die Sportfischerprüfung? Ist es nur ein anderer Ausdruck für den Angelschein, den ich besitze?
> 
> ...



Hier mal für Hamburg :

Für den Fischereischein macht man einen Vorbereitungslehrgang + folgender Prüfung. Den Schein bekommt man gegen Vorlage der Urkunde beim Amt.

Den Sportfischer-Pass bekommt man dann von dem Verein, in dem man eingetreten ist, allerdings bekommt man diesen ohne jegliche Prüfungen oder Lehrgänge.
In dem Sportfischerpass kann man dann noch folgende bestandene Lehrgänge eintragen lassen, wenn man diese erfolgreich absolviert hat:
1. Prüfung für Spinnfischen
2. Prüfung für Flugangeln

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei euch ähnlich oder gar genau so sein wird.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## BERND2000 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht am einfachsten, den entsprechenden Verein zu fragen, was er sich neben dem obligatorischen Fischereischein unter einem "Sportfischerschein" vorstellt, bzw. welche Voraussetzungen du tatsächlich erfüllen musst? Irgend woher hast du doch bestimmt deine sehr allgemeine Formulierung, die "Sportfischerprüfung" sei nötig, um in (irgend?) einem Verein Mitglied werden zu dürfen. Mit so wenigen Infos wirst du hier kaum Hilfe bekommen können. So ins Blaue zu schreiben ist für die Leute ja etwas unproduktiv.


 
 Das war nicht ins Blaue.
 Viele Vereine verlangen die abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung, neben dem Fischereischein.
 Es gibt halt in S.H auch den Urlaubsfischereischein, ohne Prüfung.


 In meiner Heimat Niedersachsen, wäre es der "obligatorische" Fischereischein, der zumeist völlig unnötig ist.


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das war nicht ins Blaue.
> Viele Vereine verlangen die abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung, neben dem Fischereischein.
> Es gibt halt in S.H auch den Urlaubsfischereischein, ohne Prüfung.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn diese Sportfischerprüfung ?
So etwas gibt es z.B. in Hamburg überhaupt gar nicht. Hier macht man eine Prüfung für den Fischereischein und das war es dann auch.
Sportfischer-Pass bekommt man, wie oben beschrieben, vom Verein ausgestellt, ohne irgendwelche Prüfungen.

Kann es sein, dass Sportfischerprüfung und Prüfung für den Fischereischein ein und das selbe ist ?

Hier wird das Ganze recht übersichtlich erklärt:
http://www.asv-cuxhaven.de/asvcuxhaven/?cat=19


----------



## Ruti Island (15. September 2015)

AndiHam schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Sportfischerprüfung und Prüfung für den Fischereischein ein und das selbe ist ?




Gut kombiniert Sherlock Holmes [emoji1]


Beste Grüße                                            
Nils


----------



## BERND2000 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Was ist denn diese Sportfischerprüfung ?
> So etwas gibt es z.B. in Hamburg überhaupt gar nicht. Hier macht man eine Prüfung für den Fischereischein und das war es dann auch.


 
 Du machst eine Prüfung und erhältst dann einen Prüfungsnachweis oder ?
 Mit diesem kann man dann einen Fischereischein beantragen und vor Erhalt extra bezahlen.
 (Ist meist so etwas wie eine Zweckgebundene Fischersteuer eine Fischereiabgabe halt)

 Bei Dier klingt es so als wenn man die Prüfung mache um so den Fischereischein zu erhalten.

 Ihr denkt immer das Angeln ohne Fischereischein nicht möglich wäre.
 Aber es ist eben in fast jedem B.L anders geregelt.
 Teilweise braucht man Ihn zwingend, oder wie eben in Niedersachsen so gut wie nie.
 In S.H gibt es eben die Urlaubsfischereischeine, die ja durchaus ausreichen würden um in Vereinen zu fischen...

 Nur wollen das eben viele Vereine nicht unterstützen.
 Eher geschichtlich sollte man bedenken das die Prüfung ja auch nicht schon immer war..
 Man bekam und bekommt Fischereischeine auch, wenn man schon lange angelte.
 Es waren aber oft die Vereine die Ihren Mitgliedern dann die Prüfungen aufzwangen.

 Das klingt doof, aber über ein gewisses Grundwissen sollte wohl jedes Stimmberechtigte Mitglied oder Wahlkandidat schon verfügen.
 Ist ja nicht so als wenn Mitglieder eines Angelvereins nur Scheininhaber wären.


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du machst eine Prüfung und erhältst dann einen Prüfungsnachweis oder ?
> Mit diesem kann man dann einen Fischereischein beantragen und vor Erhalt extra bezahlen.
> (Ist meist so etwas wie eine Zweckgebundene Fischersteuer eine Fischereiabgabe halt)
> 
> ...



Klicke einfach meinen zur Verfügung gestellten Link an, dann weißt du was ich meine und wie es in ganz Deutschland geregelt ist


----------

